# CF vs T5HO Question



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a 56g Column 30"L x 18"W x 24" D that I had been running 2x65w CF until I had a ballast go out. I ran 65w for about 8.5 hrs and the other for 4 hrs midday. Im going to switch to T5HO rather than fix my CF. My question is can I get by with 4x24w T5? I know my wpg wont be the same, but the T5 are more efficient. I have Micro Swords, Java Ferns, Giant Hairgrass, an Undulatus and some Broad Leaf Chains. I was planning on going with a pressurized Co2 system soon. I also use Flourish 2x week. Thanks


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

The wpg will be a little low towards the bottom of the tank, but the plants should do fine, especially if you're dosing with Flourish. You'll like the T5s


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think you should be fine as long as your retro or fixture has good individual reflectors, cooling fans and you use quility bulbs. I know this is geared more towards reef tanks but it will give you an idea on bulbs
home (tfivetesting)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah the carpet plants wont do well that far from the light.

I use two 6700K 39w T5HO's on my 45 tall, I got tons of light at the bottom, my pygmy chain sword is growing like wildfire, total distance from light to plant is 25 inches.


----------

